# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Mounting a Large LCD in a Corner

## Lexi01

Hi, has anyone got any experience or words of wisdom for mounting a 40 inch LCD in a corner? 
I've been searching for a few days now and haven't had any luck. It may be that 40" is just too large to hang with a corner/cantilever type mount? 
Any advice or experiences would be appreciated. 
Thanks.

----------


## nev25

I'M wondering if it would be possible to hang from the ceiling somehow 
I have seen them hung on chains in commercial places 
Just a thought

----------


## barney118

In some home theatre mags I have (Home theatre cinema yearbook 2008), you can get a fold down job from the roof and or a vertical slider that fits into the cavity, you'd be suprised on what you can get. 
I am looking too heres some of the websites they have recommended from the article:
Adtec www.adtec.com.au
DIWEI www.audiovisualtechnology.com.au
SMS www.bracketworks.com.au
Sanus/RPA  www.htgroup.com.au
Skunkworks www.skunkworks.com.au
Tauris www.rvm.com.au
Ultralift www.ultraliftaustralia.com.au
Vogel's www.canohm.com.au 
Man I cant find the one that comes down and does 360's but I reckon they wont be far off !

----------


## atregent

Check out these guys, I've had nothing but good experiences with them, so happy to recommend. I've bought a couple of plasma mounts (just flat to the wall) and a multitude of cables, all delivered ridiculously fast.  http://www.selbyacoustics.com.au

----------


## Lexi01

Hi Fellas, 
Well after being told by my local hi-fi "expert" here in Geelong that no-one makes mounts specifically for corners (I.e. one with a bracket that can bolt to both corner studs) I found one with the help of my old friend Google. 
Its made (or imported?) by a company in Melbourne called Ad Astra. I just emailed them to ask the same question I asked the forum and a guy (Ian) called me back, asked me a few questions and suggested the CPA-4550 would do the trick. http://www.adastra.com.au/library/CPA-4550.pdf 
Fantastic customer service actually. I paid for it, they mailed it, I had it up in about 10 mins and it looks great. 
Pretty pricey though at $420 + $12 postage...but did a great job.  All the wife could say though was "are just gonna leave those leads hanging there?".  Suppose thats the next job... 
Anyway, just thought I'd complete the loop.

----------


## Manic

Thanks for closing the loop...just what I'm looking for!  :2thumbsup:

----------

